# non-oniscidean terrestrial isopods



## Veneer (Nov 13, 2012)

Haven't heard of them them being kept in captivity, but there are some cool non-oniscidean terrestrials out there, including a few members of _Ligia_ (probably more familiar as tidal slaters). They sound more finnicky than the species common in the trade but probably could do well in a high-humidity vivarium or paludarium. 

Noël et al. 2014:


> _Ligia simoni_ is present at altitudes up to 1400 m in Colombia (Schmalfuss, 1978), and other _Ligia_ spp. occupy similar habitats, although they belong to a primarily littoral genus but can yet reach tropical rain forests at considerable altitudes (_Ligia perkinsi_ on Hawaii, _Ligia platycephala_ in South America, _Ligia philoscoides_ in Polynesia and _Ligia latissima_ on New Caledonia).











(not my photo: _Ligia_ sp. photographed by "Gordon" in Brownsberg Nature Park, Suriname from this thread on the German forum Insektenfotos.de)

Noël, P., Monod, T., & Laubier, L. (2014). Crustacea in the biosphere. In von Vaupel Klein, J. C., Charmantier-Daures, M., & Schram, F. R. (eds.), _The Crustacea_, Vol. 4, Part B: 3–116.

Schmalfuss, H. (1978). _Ligia simoni_: a model for the evolution of terrestrial isopods. _Stuttg. Beitr. Naturk._, (A) _317_: 1–5.


----------

